# Sumo Deadlift



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok so looking into deadlift tech and well wondering of the advantages of sumo deadlifts as they look easier had a lil miss around with the stile (no weight just getting the stance and practicing).

and well feels right for me going to try sumo deadlifting next gym day but wondering if meany people do this stile of deadlifting.

and if so do you or could you use a sumo deadlift in a power lifting comp.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I am doing sumo deadlifts and find they suit me quite well. The benefit is it allows you to stand more upright and takes some stress off the lower back. There is still a lot of stress on the lower back so you must use good form but generally it is safer than regular deadlifts. If you can use it in competition depends on the rules of the event you enter.

It will feel weird the first time you try them and your legs and butt will probably be quite sore the next day but you get used to it. Even if you could not use it in competition it is a good way to train as it is quite easy to switch back to regular deadlifts as the lifts are so similar. Personally I think I will stick with sumo deadlifts because for the past year I keep getting little lower back pains and don't want to risk a serious injury.

I wouldn't say they were easier it's just you use more legs and less back. They are a better way to do deadlifts for people with long legs.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Sumo uses more leg and less back

it is legal in all powerlifting feds, some strongman comps dont allow it

some people find they lift a fair bit more sumo then comvention, can really hit your hips and hams the first few times, supposidly you get m ore out of a suit lifting sumo too


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

i tryed them yesterday and my PB went up by 25kg from 130kg to 155kg and i got a second rep out of it felt so much easier and dident get that painful back ack i sometimes get from deadlifting heavy felt relay comfortable to do

i think im in love


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I used to do these, personally id say theres less leg involvement and more back. Theres less distance to travel. I like them because ive got pretty long legs, and you can get a nice hamstring stretch


----------

